# Stalwart Guardian 05 from the sigs' perspective



## Pte. Bloggins (3 Sep 2005)

Hey all,

For those of us who were at SG 05 as sigs, lets hear some thoughts over how the ex went for you.

A big eye-opener and a huge learning experience for myself, since this was not only my first Stalwart, but also the first time I had ever had the chance to try out the role of det commander. 

I was surprised that we didn't have the chance to try out comms equipment outside of what we see on every typical exercise, aside from having 1 secure net. Also, equipment was as an issue as, from what I've been told, it has been for every such ex (ie. ill-equipped trucks, sub-units not getting the comms equipment they need and we had none to offer, etc.)

Any comments?


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (3 Sep 2005)

Plus ca change, plus ca meme chose.  I could have described my last ex as rad det cmdr the exact same, and that was back in the '90's.  I hope the kit has changed a bit since then, because my father recognized half of it from when he was a radop in the 50's-60's.


----------



## career_radio-checker (5 Sep 2005)

I liked SG. I got the chance to use the legacy set and the old 77 set. I even set up a static RRB using the Legacy and a mast that had '1942' stamped on it. And during that whole night the radios and mast worked perfectly... but our brand-new Mitsubishi genny crapped out at least 30 times (no exaggerations!!!). I also got 2 chopper rides  . Sooooooooooooo much fun!

Best of all, I was out with RTR (rece training regiment - former armour regiments) who treat you like gold and are very professional. We had catered meals and daily showers out in Beachburg.
Good times


----------



## meni0n (6 Sep 2005)

That legacy crap was supposed to have been turned in ages ago. We've just collected most of it to try and turn it in for the 7th time I was told. Who uses it nowadays anyway? 
It's suppose to be have been phased out long time ago.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Sep 2005)

meni0n said:
			
		

> That legacy crap was supposed to have been turned in ages ago. We've just collected most of it to try and turn it in for the 7th time I was told. Who uses it nowadays anyway?
> It's suppose to be have been phased out long time ago.



It should have been mentioned that Armoured Recce (Res) were the only ones using legacy sets, part of it due to the fact that they still use the iltis, and that's what's mounted in them


			
				mainerjohnthomas said:
			
		

> Plus ca change, plus ca meme chose.   I could have described my last ex as rad det cmdr the exact same, and that was back in the '90's.   I hope the kit has changed a bit since then, because my father recognized half of it from when he was a radop in the 50's-60's.



most likely, for the most part, we use the TCCCS and Iris systems, and those are much different than the legacy sets.

The ex itself....some good, some bad, as far as the Sig perspective.

We actually did have more than 1 secure net, and we actualy had a Hopset net, something that I've never done on ex before, so that was interesting.

Organisation, specifically w/ regards to equipment, vehicles, and vehicle maintenance, was atrocious. Almost all of the Sig Sqn's Rad trucks were grounded as soon as they arrived in Pet.

on the bright side, did get into the Griffins, were well integrated into the Regimental CP I was with, and did get to work with the QyRangs again...ARRRRR


----------

